# Arbeitsspeicher Frage...



## Eminem (6. Februar 2004)

Also ich habe folgende Frage, da ich mir demnächst neuen Arbeitsspeicher kaufen will:
Bei der Beschreibung meines Mainbords steht folgendes bei Memory: "DDR 333/266/200 2 x DDR" bedeutet das nun, dass ich sowohl 333er, 266er und 200er benutzen kann?
Und ist der Hersteller egal oder muss ich da auf speziellen achten?

MFG Eminem


----------



## Avariel (6. Februar 2004)

Also spontan würde ich sagen es passen jeweils zwei Module der Genannten rein. 
Aber vorsicht! Es müssen zwei gleiche sein, wenn du einen 333er und nen 200er zusammenpackst wird das nix.
\\edit: Hersteller ist eigentlich egal, aber Marken-RAM schaden schon nicht. Corsair oder Infineon bauen nette Teilchen...


----------



## houserboy (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

1. Den Arbeitsspeicher den Du brauchst hängt von der CPU ab.
Brauche die Daten vom Mainboard und CPU.
Bis Athlon 3,0 ist es normalerweise 333, darüber 400. Es kann immer mehr sein nur nicht weniger.

2. Die CL Zahl ist sehr wichtig.
Sie sollte bei 2 liegen (wird oft verschwiegen)

3. Immer Markenspeicher Kingston oder Corsair verwenden. laufen immer einwandfrei stabil.


----------

